# Advanced Nitrox Stage Decompression



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Just finished ANSD. Last dive was the Avocet. Vis was great. The Avocet is a cool dive. I had a jelly wrap around my reg at the first deco stop. That was lovely! 
Thanks to Josh at MBT. The class was awesome.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome class! Congrats Ian.


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

wish i coulda been there - not that flying helicopters in formation around thunderstorms wasn't fun - but sounds like yall had a great dive.

very interested in doin some more tech dives in the gulf between now and august - let me know if/when yall wanna do some fun (non-training) trips.

-Wilson


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweeet. You got a whol;e new world opened up to you now. Josh is a great teacher


----------

